# Finding the right hose and fittings



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knew where i could pick up a couple of feet of hose the O.D needs to be 1/8th, the I.D. should be .025, i found some on ebay that had an ID of .093 but i dont think this will work. 

I was also wondering if there was an easy way to determin the od of a hose, or fitting ? 


any ideas are appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...that's a pretty thick wall - some questions:

How much pressure are you planning to run though that tube?
What kind of fittings are you using?
What material does the tube need to be? Flexible/rigid?


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

That is pretty small tubing, and the ID sounds too small, based on what I know. The 1/8" OD polyethylene tubing that I use for all haunt props runs $7.50 for 100 feet on poweraire.com. They sell fittings too to match and they are quite reasonable. The site also carries full tech specs on everything.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

i have a few small bits of the hose, the diameters i posted where what was marked on the hose. i dont know to much about tubing, 

the fittings i have are Barbed, im only looking to run mabye 60 psi, mabye alittle more. the stuff all looks really small, i think thats why ive had such a hard time finding the right stuff. 
The hose i have is flexible, its the clear stuff (polyurethan i think ? )



I will look at that site if they sell the matched fittings i might just replace my fittings with new ones. 

Thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you don't already have a big investment in fittings and space isn't an issue, I'd change your tubing to a 1/4" OD X 1/8" ID. That .025" ID tubing isn't going to give you much of a flow rate. If your planning to use it for operating a cylinder, it won't work. Polyurethane tubing is the above size can easily handle 150 PSI - I use it everywhere at work for plumbing pneumatic fixtures.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think these would work best for what im doing? the pistons are small 2" cylinders and wouldnt be pulling much weight, 
I ordered the pistons and valves on ebay, so the valves have the same fittings on them, if i got the size right could i use something like this:

http://www.poweraire.com/round-male-straight-tube-p-1168.html

Then i could redo the whole thing for a few bucks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Will you be connecting that fitting directly to the cylinder? Most cylinders I've worked with use 10-32 threaded ports, and the fitting in the link is a 1/8" male NPT.


----------

